# Thein baffle build You Tube



## woodnthings




----------



## thegrgyle

I saw this video last year, and I am in the process of improving my thein from what I have at 4" right now, to 5", using this exact process.

Cool video though!

Never thought of posting it on here.

Fabian


----------



## woodnthings

*Integrated unit*

I'm still experimenting on something that fits within the existing DC shroud, rather than a separate container which takes up valuable floor space. All I know is it ain't easy to get something that works well. The Jet Vortex Cone comes as close as anything I've seen...no dust in the cannister. They will not sell a retrofit kit, so we are on our own. Retired LE had some good ideas. One was a chimney cap shaped like a cone. I'll have to visit my favorite tool store Performance Tool, and open one up to see exactly what Jet has done. It looks way too simple. 

 bill


----------



## thegrgyle

This is my current set up, of course now it has a 4" wye with 2 blast gates on it... but it is about all the space I can have it take up.... with my shop being in a garage, I need it to be mobile.









Like I said, my DC has 5" comiing out of of it, and I reduced it right away before the thien to 4".... I am making a 5" thein, and will reduce to (2) 4" coming out of it.... hopefully it helps a little more.

Fabian


----------



## woodnthings

*That's Slick!*

The advantage to the high mounted blower is you can mount your separator right under it. The HF's and the Jets have the blower mounted on the dolly, so that's a bit tougher. Cool and I'll bet it works great. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## thegrgyle

Thanks for your kind words.:thumbsup:

Yeah.... there are times I wish it was like the HF one, where I could mount the blower somewhere else, like others have, but right now, it works for what I need in my garage, in that it is very mobile. 

If and when I build my shop, then maybe I will upgrade...... When I can have a more permanent setup.:yes:

Fabian


----------



## Theobroma

thegrgyle said:


> This is my current set up, of course now it has a 4" wye with 2 blast gates on it... but it is about all the space I can have it take up.... with my shop being in a garage, I need it to be mobile.
> 
> View attachment 37693
> 
> 
> Like I said, my DC has 5" comiing out of of it, and I reduced it right away before the thien to 4".... I am making a 5" thein, and will reduce to (2) 4" coming out of it.... hopefully it helps a little more.
> 
> Fabian


That is almost exactly what I want to build out of my crappy little Delta 1 HP collector. I've given up on the idea of a fixed location for my collector with a ducting system. Goin' mobile.


----------

